# Fragebögen Fischerprüfung Hessen 2014/2015



## timf5344 (8. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe bald meine Fischerprüfung in Frankfurt. Ich würde mich gerne ein wenig mit den bereits abgelegten Prüfungen beschäftigen. Gibt es irgendwo ein Archiv oder eine Download-Möglichkeit, wo man die alten Fragebögen her bekommt. Wie gesagt für Hessen (Frankfurt) aus den Jahren 2014/2015. Für andere Bundesländer habe ich derartiges bereits gefunden. Nur nich für Hessen.

Viele Grüße 
Tim


----------

